# Camera shutter at 10,000 FPS



## Forkie (Jan 30, 2015)

This is a great video by The Slow-Mo Guys, who have a channel on YouTube where they just film loads of cool stuff like explosions and things in super slow motion.  

This time though, they've filmed the shutter of a Canon 7D.  Might be a useful video for any newbies and seasoned photographers alike to watch to get some understanding about how a camera shutter works.

Enjoy!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 31, 2015)

That video is pretty freaking awesome. I already knew how a shutter worked, but seeing it in slow mo is freaking awesome.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 31, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> That video is pretty freaking awesome. I already knew how a shutter worked, but seeing it in slow mo is freaking awesome.


It is pretty awesome.  I already knew how it worked too, but I've watched the video about 5 times now - it's mesmerising to watch!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes to all the above. It really brings technology home from knowing to seeing. I have a lot more respect for my cameras and the peoples who make them ... (especially P mode, lol).


----------



## Fudd (Jan 31, 2015)

That was an interesting vid. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 31, 2015)

That is pretty sweet!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

